# Sicherheit bei UptoDown



## yusuf50 (9. August 2014)

Auf der Download-Plattform UptoDown gibt es einpaar Dateien die ich brauche,
aber ist die Website wirklich sicher? 
Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand was dazu sagen könnte.
Danke im vorraus!

mfg yusuf


----------

